# How to allow superfetch to max out your memory?



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2012)

I have 16GB of memory but windows only caches about 5GB and leaves the rest free. Is there any way to make windows superfetch load more things into cache?

For example, I notice that my music player (winamp) most likely is not loaded into superfetch because it takes a few seconds to open, but I use it heaps.

I dont really want to get into ram disks because I've used them before and theyre an absolute pain in the ass.

Thank guys.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2012)

i don't think you can force it to use more. 
I have a similar issuem i will be watching this thread too...

this might help for winamp or any other app you may need
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/108833-superfetch-change-preload-data.html

edit you have a lot of stuff running....
my commit and ram usage is 2GB each!


----------



## Anusha (Apr 7, 2012)

i'm watching this thread as well. 

i remember Vista used to be much more aggressive with prefetch. i always ended up having only few MBs of free RAM. right now, i have 12GB free out of 16GB of RAM, only 1GB being cached. :/


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2012)

i have 4gb cached but i have 2 gb free


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 7, 2012)

The "Cached" in your "Physical Memory" you circled can be increased by the fsutil command (file system utility - file system cache).

Superfetch and pre-fetch can be adjusted, however, as far as I understand... not set to individual choice of various sizes.  (Will look into it.)

But you can use an app, such as; TweakPrefetch

This will allow some adjustment or the dis-abling of those sub-caching systems.

Tweak Prefetch and Superfetch to Increase System Performance

Example of "fsutil behavior set memoryusage 1" command(original setting):


Example of "fsutil behavior set memoryusage 2" command(after reboot):


Information here:
Increase the FileSystem Memory Cache Size in Vista (works for windows 7)
Fsutil behavior


----------



## Kreij (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not sure that using the fsutil method would actually cause SF to cache more (even if the room is available). It uses an algorithm to determine what to cache based on several factors.

Doesn't hurt to try though.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 7, 2012)

I believe you are correct, Kreij.
I am seeing no real benefit.
I have 24 gig and when I have everything open and running, my cache, sorta maxs out around 5500 or so.

I am curious now.

I thought there was a thread on this somewhere.

Edit: 

+1 Kreij

Some interesting reading:  The Memory Shell Game
Quote from Too Much Cache?:



> *The memory manager works on a demand based algorithm.*  Physical pages are given to where the current demand is.  If the demand isn't satisfied, the memory manager will start pulling pages from other areas, scrub them and send them to help meet the growing demand.  Just like any process, the system file cache can consume physical memory if there is sufficient demand.
> 
> Having a lot of cache is generally not a bad thing, but if it is at the expense of other processes it can be detrimental to system performance.  There are two different ways this can occur - read and write I/O.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 7, 2012)

There is a registry setting(s) that allow you to specify no cache, applications only, boot file only or cache everything. The deafult is everything so if you haven't changed it SF should be caching anything it determines it needs to.
Doesn't appear that you can say, "Hey SF, cache more stuff", or tell it what to cache specifically.
That would be a nice feature for those with lots of RAM.


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 7, 2012)

Could use some of MEM for making a HDD....

Like http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk

And a little reading for using RAMDisk: http://www.ghacks.net/2010/06/10/use-a-ram-disk-to-reduce-writes-on-solid-state-drives/

It´s not the same, but the memory could be used for something usefull, rather than
being there for bragging only ;-)


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!



VulkanBros said:


> Could use some of MEM for making a HDD....
> 
> Like http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk
> 
> ...



See first post.


----------

